# In Conclusion of the Boat Ramp Saga



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have decided that going up against any kind of governmental entity is a losing battle. I though I would summarize the battle in one concise post on this forum.

Regarding The City Manager Gary Bros. According to Mr. Bros there are plans to build a new ramp at a new location. I believe the talk of building a new dual lane boat ramp with a dock and fish cleaning area is nothing but talk that is used to pacify anyone that is disgruntled with the current ramp. I believe it's just talk because the same thing was said by him two years ago. To the credit of Mr. Bros, at least he did indeed return my phone calls and at least speak with me.

Onto Precinct 1 Commissioner Mike McCarty. I sent Mr. McCarty three different emails and called his office numerous times. The emails were sent in November, December and January. I never even received a reply. The emails were courteous but sincere. The secretary confirmed that he did receive the emails. To be ignored like that is unacceptable from an elected official. I called his office numerous times over the three month period. I spoke with the same secretary each time. To Mr. McCarty's credit he did have some sort of surgery and he had the flu back in December so I really do not hold that month against him, nevertheless, he has had ample time to speak with me. If I called him today I can assure you he would not be available based upon my past phone call attempts. Why he has seemingly ignored me is beyond my understanding. I would be fired from my job if I treated people that way. 

I have received many different excuses as to why the ramp has not been cleaned. It began with the city saying they just do not have the proper equipment to maintain it and so it was therefore handed over to Precinct 1. The secretary at Precinct 1 originally stated to me that the ramp was just not a priority and they would clean it when they could get around to it. After a few more phone call attempts to speak with Mr. McCarty the same secretary informed me that they had to have a request and permission from the Army Core of Engineers to clean it off. Then after a few more phone calls to speak with Mr. McCarty the same secretary informed me that the city would have to request that the boat ramp be cleaned off and that it was not their responsibility anyway, that was my last and final phone call.

In an attempt to get help I contacted KSHN and The Vindicator local news sources. Neither cared enough to make it a local story.

So that is it in a nutshell. I have seen a lot of views on these post regarding the ramp so maybe any local lurkers will remember this when Mr. McCarty is up for reelection. Dealing with the government is a true PITA.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Is the ramp under a state highway? If it's where I think it is, it's under Highway 90. Call TXDoT. If no satisfaction call your state rep and state senator.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

TxDot use to maintain it. Then they said they were done with it, that is when the city took it over.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ummm...I misspelled Corps in my original post. Tried to edit it but couldn't. Just wanted to clear that up. Bad habit of writing like I talk, felt like a dumb***


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm thinking, what if we reported this matter to the Army Corps of Engineers directly?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*RAMP*

What about TPWD they collect fishing lic money . I think about two years ago some one contacted tpw in Austin and they paid for it to be cleaned . How about when the next election rolls around lets get our own campaign signs that read (WICH CADIDATE WILL FIX THE BOAT RAMP) and post them all over town . I will pitch in some bucks for that .


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I made having the light fixed at Scott's ridge ramp my retirement goal. I called the ranger station on 1375 several times. I called regional headquaters in Lufkin several times too. It is hard to fight the government over a little thing like fixing a light. I eventually gave up. Several years later the light was fixed when they rebuilt the parking lot.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Liberty CAD*

I just looked at the map of liberty and the city owns a big chunk of land that runs from across the street from the port ramp all the way to the river so there is the land for a nice place and the city could charge a fee I would think .


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

> I'm thinking, what if we reported this matter to the Army Corps of Engineers directly?


I do not think the Corp actually has anything to do with that ramp. I think the secretary is confusing the Liberty ramp with the Wallisville project at I-10.


> What about TPWD they collect fishing lic money . I think about two years ago some one contacted tpw in Austin and they paid for it to be cleaned


Yep I was part of that petition two years ago too. This time TPW told me they have nothing to do with that ramp but they would help the city build a new ramp if the city requested it. The TPW guy stated Gary Bros has not cooperative with TPW thus far.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Who has control ? If some one wants to clean it himself who do we ask .


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I visited with both Mike McCarty and Gary Broz today. The city doesn't have a large enough Grad-All to clean the ramp, but Mike said if the city would request the county to clean the ramp, that he would do it.
After that, I visited with Mr. Broz. He said he would send an email today to Mr. McCarty requesting them to clean the ramp.
Talking with Gary Broz I learned that yes there is a ramp planned to be constructed in the Port of Liberty. The cut to the river will be opened and maintained open by Liberty/Chambers Navigation District. Mr. Broz said the funds are available but the project is being held up by the clean-up of the foam debris from the abandoned barge. That issue was turned over to TP&W and TCEQ. 
So essentially no new news but it does sound a bit more encouraging to me. 
We'll see how long it takes to get the ramp cleaned. I imagine if the other ramp is built, the ramp at HWY 90 will be abandoned.
Don't ask me why "they" want to build another ramp at the port. The one there now is in good shape but it is very steep.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well my hat is off to ya redexpress. I don't know how you were able to meet with Mr. McCarty but you did it. Maybe I should have tried to schedule a meeting rather than going the phone and email route.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Pure luck! I called and he was in the office out at the county barn in Raywood.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Good job guys. Thanks for the efforts


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

That well written post by WGA1 got them motivated. I couldn't get service for the iPad at the county barn, but the admin asst pulled it up on her computer.
I showed it to Gary Broz on my iPad.
Told them both that thousands of folks were reading it from Brownsville to New Orleans.
But, let's see what happens.
And we know the ramp will sand in again before that new ramp is built.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I wonder if they plan to open up the cut to the river by the boat ramp at the cut? If not it would be a long haul to go all the way to the back of the cut, into the river then back up to the bridge.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Broz didn't say which end they would open. There is a private oilfield road over the north end. I guess they could do a bridge there but it would be expensive. I'm just guessing they would open the south end.
Broz said they wanted to build a nice facility: double lane ramp, restrooms, etc. He mentioned several gov agencies would be involved: Port of Liberty, Liberty/Chambers Navigation Dist, Texas Parks & Wildlife, City of Liberty. 
We'll see.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

That would be great if they do, but they would need lots of security.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

rkerhs409 said:


> That would be great if they do, but they would need lots of security.


This I agree with! Lots of security.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Very true


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done redexpress. I guess every time the river rises someone will have to request Mr. Bros to request the ramp to be cleaned off. Security is an issue with the plans. I guess the city could have a nice mobile placed at the facility and rent it out to one of the city police officers to live in at a substantial discount. Maybe that would be a deterrent. I don't know, there are some areas out there that are somewhat lawless.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone fished around the Port of Liberty lately? I've never fished out that way before. Is it good fishing?
What can one expect to catch out there?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

How bad is the mess down there any one got a pic ?


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

P said:


> How bad is the mess down there any one got a pic ?


Last summer there was an article on i-dineout with pictures you might can dig up. It looked pretty bad from those pics.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

I see now I found late news on it . It looks bad but from the pics cant tell how much . Hope the company takes care of it . I just wonder if its 2 or 60 dump truck loads. I set a line in there once could not lose 1 bait but I've been told that many years ago there was a deep hole that you could load up on stripers . My guess is back when the river was still connected . It is a good gar hole.

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/dayt...cle_04fc4bce-45c5-5bea-b39e-7403dd01bcf1.html


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.i-dineout.com/pages2013/PortofLiberty.html


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea launched there a couple of times bow fishing this last summer at night we werent going far but both times I was surprised my truck was still there when I got back. Every time Ive been down there someone was sitting in a parked car probably waiting on their dealer who knows but still an uneasy feeling when leaving your truck and trailer and them watching you drive off. But I felt that way at Hwy 90 also thats why I always park out by the fence and not under the bridge I want my truck visible from 90.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*boat ramp at Liberty,Tx*

I will talk to Broz and McCarty about this ramp ..I know them both..we have been needing one forever ...at the port(lake,bayou,whatever it is since it is rarely connected to the river).....and not that super steep straight down one that only small 
boats can use .....there is no place anywhere close to Liberty for medium/large trailer types to launch for a river cruise or test run before going anywhere else like offshore maybe(our problem)......
one at HWY-90 bridge needs constant monthly maintaince to keep usable..plus the abeam current to deal with .........
something the county/city can do ...only if

D Lawrence
Liberty,Tx


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

fillet said:


> Yea launched there a couple of times bow fishing this last summer at night we werent going far but both times I was surprised my truck was still there when I got back. Every time Ive been down there someone was sitting in a parked car probably waiting on their dealer who knows but still an uneasy feeling when leaving your truck and trailer and them watching you drive off. But I felt that way at Hwy 90 also thats why I always park out by the fence and not under the bridge I want my truck visible from 90.


What kind of fish did you get?


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

At the port all I've ever done is bowfish just shot carp and gar my son has caught some white bass in there. As far as in the river mainly just catfish usually up around the SSFH of course I was fishing around there long before it was the SSFH..


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Momma's Worry said:


> I will talk to Broz and McCarty about this ramp ..I know them both..we have been needing one forever ...at the port(lake,bayou,whatever it is since it is rarely connected to the river).....and not that super steep straight down one that only small
> boats can use .....there is no place anywhere close to Liberty for medium/large trailer types to launch for a river cruise or test run before going anywhere else like offshore maybe(our problem)......
> one at HWY-90 bridge needs constant monthly maintaince to keep usable..plus the abeam current to deal with .........
> something the county/city can do ...only if
> ...


PM sent


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

wonder how the mess is holding up boat ramp construction ?????? I asked our local game warden if some one takes it upon himself to clean it out would they get in trouble he said yes .


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

rkerhs409 said:


> Last summer there was an article on i-dineout with pictures you might can dig up. It looked pretty bad from those pics.


 The insulation is scattered up and down the cut. Looks like orange/brown boulders. I may take the camera this week and get some pics for those of you that are not locals. 
If that insulation finds itself floating down the river to the Wallisville locks I think this will escalate very quickly.
I also got on the TCEQ website and sent them a message asking for a schedule of the clean-up. I'm not holding my breath waiting on that response.
Someone asked what is holding up construction. My understanding from Gary Broz is that since there is an environmental type incident, that construction must wait until TCEQ resolves it. That is not a quote from Broz, but what I inferred from our conversation.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I'll say I was pleasantly surprised when the TCEQ called me first thing Monday. The "Environmental Investigator" told me that that Texas Parks & Wildlife had control of the investigation. She gave me a number to call at TP&W. I called and left a message asking for an update on what was going on. I just talked to a Sargent that is the Criminal Investigator on the case. He said that a "travelling salvage company" was who did the damage. He has talked to them and they want to make it right. The investigator has been to Austin twice about it and said he will probably be back again next week or so. I assume talking to state attorneys. I asked if the company was bonded and he said yes they were, just long enough to get the job, then dropped it. We discussed the impact of what could happen if the river gets a big rise and this stuff makes its way to the bay. He said he was aware and has made others aware too. He said something was going to happen sooner rather than later.
So, we'll see.
I'll drive down to the HWY90 ramp and see if anything has been done yet. Probably not. 
Maybe go by Lawrence Marine and BS a bit too.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I took a couple pics of the insulation of the ramp at the Port of Liberty. And, no change at the HWY 90 ramp.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am kind of hoping that maybe the ramp will be cleaned by the weekend. I think the weather is going to be very nice.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Same here


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I just wish they would settle on my jeep so I can get a new one and not worry about the ramp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It seems to me no agency cares about the Trinity river. Its a shame it the best fishing river in the state. I hope they end up cleaning up the ramp so it is usable. How hard is it, all it takes is a backhoe with a bucket on the front. Or a small bulldozer. I bet it would take all but 2 or 3 hours to do it.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

> I bet it would take all but 2 or 3 hours to do it.


Yep, that's what is so irritating. Looks like it might be a Wallisville ramp fishing weekend. We are just about to hit the three month mark for the ramp to be sanded in. It was after the flood at Thanksgiving that sanded in the ramp. Three freaking months...


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

WGA1 said:


> Yep, that's what is so irritating. Looks like it might be a Wallisville ramp fishing weekend. We are just about to hit the three month mark for the ramp to be sanded in. It was after the flood at Thanksgiving that sanded in the ramp. Three freaking months...


.......and counting


----------

